# Bulls announce summer league team



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

with some familiar names on the list like James Augustine and Julius Hodge.

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/summerleague_090701.html


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

narek said:


> with some familiar names on the list like James Augustine and Julius Hodge.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/summerleague_090701.html


Our schedule is pretty cool. We will get to face, Curry, Harden, Jennings, Hill, Flynn and maybe Rubio. With the exception of Flynn and Hill those are probably the rookies I am most interested in watching. Can't wait!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Any decent shooters on this team? 

Any chance Roberson is worth something?

It'll be fun watching JJ play. I have hope for him.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

Yeah, I think depending on performance we might pick up another SG like Hodge to be our 4th guard option. What do you think?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice Florida backcourt you guys have.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

BullsBaller said:


> Yeah, I think depending on performance we might pick up another SG like Hodge to be our 4th guard option. What do you think?


I like the guy coming out of college. But, his strength was supposed to be his combination of size, ball-handling, passing and penetration. Something we already have in three of our guards. And didn't he injure himself badly in the past? And he got shot or stabbed too didn't he? So much for that quickness and athleticism. And he doesn't have a jump shot either. So, I don't think he's our guy.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm disapointed that Rick Brunson isn't on the roster


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I'm disapointed that Rick Brunson isn't on the roster


:laugh:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

who is the best shooter, with at least 6-5 size available in FA??

gar foreman grill should have picked ellington.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I liked Hodge back in his NC State days, but man that kid fell off the map.

Taurean Green as our 3rd string PG this year? Can't recall if that guy can defend.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

OMG Mr All Summer League (Tyrus) is not on the roster this year, thank GOD because he would have averaged like 18 and 10 and everyone on here would be on his nuts all summer.

I think this is the first time in a long time that a sophomore is not on the team, Rose really must not need the Summer League.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

BenDengGo said:


> *who is the best shooter, with at least 6-5 size available in FA??
> *
> gar foreman grill should have picked ellington.


Matt Barnes?? :whoknows:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> Matt Barnes?? :whoknows:


I wouldn't mind a Matt Barnes signing at all, if we can fit him under the cap (doubtful). The guy is athletic and has some nice skills from what I've seen. Reminds me of Thabo Sefolosha, but with a better jumpshot. 

Then again, maybe I've seen too much of the "good" Barnes, and not enough of the bad.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We play tomorrow. Anyone planning on watching them?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

July 14 5:00 p.m. Golden State Cox Pavilion 
July 15 3:00 p.m. Milwaukee Cox Pavilion 
July 17 5:30 p.m. Oklahoma City Thomas & Mack Center 
July 18 3:00 p.m. New York Cox Pavilion 
July 19 3:00 p.m. Minnesota Cox Pavilion


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

the last 2 summers it was for free now you have to pay 14,99 to watch some scrubs fighting for their chance of a roster place, which is a joke. stuff like this should be free, i also doubt the significantly upped the tech department over there. the coverage didnt run smoothly enough to keep watching.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I think it should be free.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

If anyone is actually paying for this thing, anyone kind enough to record the feed and maybe torrent the game or somehow host it somewhere.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> OMG Mr All Summer League (Tyrus) is not on the roster this year, thank GOD because he would have averaged like 18 and 10 and everyone on here would be on his nuts all summer.


:rofl2:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

So what does it say about me that I forked over the 14.99?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

^ You probably don't want to know 

But...


make sure you give us updates of how the two rooks are doing


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> ^ You probably don't want to know
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


Ha, a sad commentary, I know.

I have a few work meetings this evening so I may have to watch it on delay, but I'll definitely give an account of my first impressions when I get the chance.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8 pm est tonight. Same time as the MLB All-Star game. Hmmm....


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> 8 pm est tonight. Same time as the MLB All-Star game. Hmmm....


common somebody host this game, be nice for once.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Augustine looks better than I anticipated.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:14 left in the first. 16-11 GSW.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Augustines points have been in close. 

A Randolph had a nice dunk on a fast break for GS.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice tip in by Taj Gibson, he can jump, but called for the foul. His third.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Randolph has 12 points! He can ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ for two. 21-13 GS


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Randolph misses but Augustine floored him for the foul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another layup for Augustine!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:29 left 22-15 GS


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jumper by JJ just right of the lane for two.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

One thing I am seeing, Taj can board. Both ends of the court.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Turn around by JJ for two from about 8 feet out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ misses a three from the college three point area


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Warriors shot 61 % bulls 47%. 


30-19 Warriors after 1. Randolph with 15 pts.


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

Awesome updates Truebluefan!

Very much appreciated


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson and JJ on the bench starting the second Q


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson is back in the game at the 8 minute mark. 

I am not impressed with any of our guards.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Talking to Del ***** now. Said nice things about Rose and Gordon. 

Said Deng and Salmons need to step it up. 

Said Deng is practicing hard for two days then on the third day works on his conditioning and cardio. Repeats every three days.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Talking about how Tyrus has worked on his jumper last year. Rebounded the ball well for us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson back in the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:59 left in the second 33-26 GS.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Talking about Rose. Brown will help him. Put ball in Derricks hands and let him grow.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

If you cannot watch the remainder of the game but would like to, PM me......


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice assist by JJ to Augustin for two more down low


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

One of our guards just shot an air ball from the side. Was in close! :whiteflag:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Taj just drove, but was stripped.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> One of our guards just shot an air ball from the side. Was in close! :whiteflag:


No kidding. I'm remembering why I hate Summer league......


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

VDN talkign about Gibson and JJ. Likes their size, said we were a little small last year. Versatility


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

oh nice block by Gibson!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson at the line Misses the first. Drains the second.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ with the steal. leads the break...passes to Nelson for the layup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson for two!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ was faked out badly and came down on the shooter for the foul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson scores again!! Wow


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damn broadband.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game froze on me with 36 seconds left. 44-40 GS.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Game froze on me with 36 seconds left. 44-40 GS.


Me too......


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson scores again. Has 9 points 6 boards. Scored on the break. 

6:13 in the third 58-51 GS


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Its back up now.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nelson slashes and scores with the layup and fouled. hits ft


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Interviewing Pargo


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Why he is back with Bulls? No one else made him an offer. Everyone laughed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with a turn around left handed shot, was blocked.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nelson with the three.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

62-59 Gs


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson with the jumper, puts the Bulls ahead. I tell you, he can handle the rock. He brought the ball up court very well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

GS answered and hit the ft as well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ misses the layup but was fouled.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:41 67-63 Gs


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Randolph can run the floor. He has 31.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

77-66 GS after 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Aldridge said we need one more piece. Said we will be situated well next year to add it


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson 12 pts 6 boards 5-9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow Curry throws it off of the board and Randolph with the follow up dunk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If Nelson stays with the Bulls he had better play only in blow outs


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Observations:

For GS this was their 3rd game. 

This was our first. 

JJ can handle the ball. If he is a pf(I have my doubts) Pfs are going to have trouble guarding him. He is quick and plays more like a sf. I think he is a sf. He has a nice mid range shot and can score or dish on the break. 

Gibson had a nice first game. He scored, and got to the line. Rebounded early then disappeared from rebounding after that.

Defensively both were not impressive. 

Our guards sucked!

Augustine had a nice first half. Disappeared in the second half.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks for the recaps, true.

Over at realgm, they're comparing JJ to Pierce, etc. 

What say you?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> Thanks for the recaps, true.
> 
> Over at realgm, they're comparing JJ to Pierce, etc.
> 
> What say you?


Honestly, tonight....he reminded me of Beasley. Nice stroke on his midrange J. Excellent with the ball around the basket. Can take his man off the dribble. Not the answer on the block, but CAN play down there. He has better handle than Beasley though. ALOT better.

He's not as explosive of Beas, of course, but that's who he reminded me of, a little bit. Perhaps a "middle class" man's version of Beasley.

Its just one game's impression though, so I reserve the right to refine it, and even alter it entirely as I get a better feel for his game.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

If Deng is not careful, and Johnson pans out, I could easily see him challenging Deng for that spot in a year or two. He'll be a matchup NIGHTMARE. He's not ready now though, so we can stop trying to plug him in for 25-30 minutes a night at Deng's expense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> Thanks for the recaps, true.
> 
> Over at realgm, they're comparing JJ to Pierce, etc.
> 
> What say you?


He has a jumper! He can handle the ball with ease. That is where the similarities lie. Paul has proven himself. James has yet to play a meaningful game.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> He has a jumper! He can handle the ball with ease. That is where the similarities lie. Paul has proven himself. James has yet to play a meaningful game.


Agreed. Totally.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Honestly, tonight....he reminded me of Beasley. Nice stroke on his midrange J. Excellent with the ball around the basket. Can take his man off the dribble. Not the answer on the block, but CAN play down there. He has better handle than Beasley though. ALOT better.
> 
> He's not as explosive of Beas, of course, but that's who he reminded me of, a little bit. Perhaps a "middle class" man's version of Beasley.
> 
> Its just one game's impression though, so I reserve the right to refine it, and even alter it entirely as I get a better feel for his game.


Good take on the game! I agree with all of your post and especially the last sentence.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> If Deng is not careful, and Johnson pans out,* I could easily see him challenging Deng for that spot in a year or two. He'll be a matchup NIGHTMARE.* He's not ready now though, so we can stop trying to plug him in for 25-30 minutes a night at Deng's expense.


I can see this. Of course both of our observations are based on one game. Look forward to more.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I saw several Jamal Mashburn comparisons at the other board. That's not really too bad. Mashburn was in the mold of chunky, but still moderately athletic, and very skilled combo-forward. Built like a 4, but plays more like a 3. I'll buy that comparison for now. (Also, Mashburn doesn't set a ridiculously high standard for comparison, despite being as smooth of a scorer he had his limitations as JJ will).


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Are my eyes going bad or did Anthony Randolph drop 42 points on the Bulls?! I know its summer league but DAMN. 

Good to see James Johnson continue to show a good all around game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Are my eyes going bad or did Anthony Randolph drop 42 points on the Bulls?! I know its summer league but DAMN.
> 
> Good to see James Johnson continue to show a good all around game.


He did.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Are my eyes going bad or did Anthony Randolph drop 42 points on the Bulls?! I know its summer league but DAMN.
> 
> Good to see James Johnson continue to show a good all around game.



Randolph is easily one of the most talented players in the league, not just summer league, I am talking about the whole NBA.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I saw several Jamal Mashburn comparisons at the other board. That's not really too bad. Mashburn was in the mold of chunky, but still moderately athletic, and very skilled combo-forward. Built like a 4, but plays more like a 3. I'll buy that comparison for now. (Also, Mashburn doesn't set a ridiculously high standard for comparison, despite being as smooth of a scorer he had his limitations as JJ will).


Mashburn was a hell of a player. A hell of a player. 

Johnson has skills against summer league players. How that transforms into the real NBA has yet to be seen. 

From what I saw, he can dribble and pass and shoot the jumper, he can lead the break, against GS summer league team. He looked a natural.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Mashburn was a hell of a player. A hell of a player.
> 
> Johnson has skills against summer league players. How that transforms into the real NBA has yet to be seen.
> 
> From what I saw, he can dribble and pass and shoot the jumper, he can lead the break, against GS summer league team. He looked a natural.


True, I was big fan of Mash back during his playing days. That said, he had his flaws -- less than 42% FG over his career, so definitely inconsistent. Not the greatest rebounder; average or even below average. Poor defender from what I recall of him (perhaps this was more him in his later years). I still loved watching the guy play.

If JJ proves that jumpshot can drop at the next level, I think everything else is there to be a Mashburn type player. This is, of course, referring to JJ's highest possible potential. Go look at YouTube, and look up Mashburn highlights -- compare those to JJ's highlights. The similarities are uncanny.

FYI, Mashburn's career numbers...see especially his Heat days, when he was a 3rd/4th scoring option; that is the type of role JJ should be playing.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jamal_mashburn/index.html


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I saw the highlight on NBA.com. JJ threw a nice two handed jam in traffic. What I like about that play is that JJ created that play by himself. dribbled the ball up the court, took a quick one step dribble and drive, jumped and bullied his way to the rim for the dunk. At least that one part of his game reminds me a lot of Lebron (since he has similar looking built). But of course he's no Lebron; not even close. Anyway I'm just excited that we have a solid young talent in our team who looks like he's able to contribute right away.

I think Anthony Randolph have just jumped to the top of my list as my favorite young player in the league (outside of Derrick Rose). Although this is just a summer league, the guy can play and just straight up dominate. I mean the guy is 6'11", athletic, skilled and playing with great intensity. If he can put it together during the regular season, I wouldn't be surprised if one day he becomes one of the best bigs in the league in not too distant future.



HB said:


> Randolph is easily one of the most talented players in the league, not just summer league, I am talking about the whole NBA.


I didn't know much about him until last year's draft. But after I saw his highlights leading into the draft I was amazed how fluid and fast he was moving up and down the court and handling the ball despite his size. I think he's more skilled than Bosh when he first came into the league. Looks like his series of big games near the end of last season is no fluke.

I'm putting Randolph into my "most likely to breakout" list. Warriors better hold on to him and Biedrins. Those two can form a pretty good offense-defense combo.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'm too tired to watch the whole game right now, but based on the half that I saw...

Johnson is definitely a 3. He's quick... he can handle... he can go left... he can hit a pull up J in transition... definitely not as chunky as I thought he was.... overall, he exceeded my expectations.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Im telling you James Johnson was my guy from day ONE! I'm sticking with my prediction that he will be a starter on the Rookie First team provided he gets the minutes from the Bulls.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

One thing I found a bit interesting about the Summer League, I'm very surprised to see Russell Westbrook getting huge minutes in the Summer league while guys like Rose, Mayo and Beasley are sitting it out.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> One thing I found a bit interesting about the Summer League, I'm very surprised to see Russell Westbrook getting huge minutes in the Summer league while guys like Rose, Mayo and Beasley are sitting it out.


My guess? Thunder want Westbrook to practice being more of a PG. This is a good place to do that. Also it's not like Westbrook ran his body into the ground last year: 32 minutes per game, and zero playoff games.

Rose and Mayo both logged alot of minutes. Rose and Beasley both were in the playoffs, which runs later into the year. 

I remember one year, Baron Davis played summer league after his 3rd or 4th season, just cause he wanted to. He absolutely dominated of course. I didn't really see the point, personally.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Johnson is definitely a 3. He's quick... he can handle... he can go left... he can hit a pull up J in transition... definitely not as chunky as I thought he was.... overall, he exceeded my expectations.


There's no doubt he has skills of a 3. And I tend to believe he has a solid enough body as a 4. He can play both spots well, IMO. The magic question is, where will he best exploit matchups on a nightly basis? As a SF, I think he could really overpower guys the way Melo, Bron, Pierce currently do on drives to the basket. (Again, not at the same level, just the strength element) But I also worry if he will have the mobility to defend other 3's. We'll see. 

As a 4, I think he may do better defensively. He will have the advantage of taking opposing 4's away from the basket. But, forget about posting up and overpowering. 

I'm certain Vinny will try him out at both spots for the first couple months, see how he does, and go from there. No sense speculating.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Doug Thonus thoughts on the game:

I agree with everything he said, even considered replacing Gray with Augustine. 

I completely agree with his take on the poor guard play. 
http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/chi...s-warriors-summer-league-game-1-thoughts.html



> James Johnson looked really good to me, and let me tell you the Bulls are very high on this guy. It will be interesting to see what type of role he's able to fill for them this year. Judging by this game he's clearly playing with a SF skill set.
> 
> 
> On offense he was knocking down his jumpers, finishing at the basket, leading the break, and made great passes all night. All in all, about the only negatives I could say about his game offensively is that he seemed to struggle to get involved off the ball, and that he looked pretty awkward in the post during the one post up attempt I saw.





> Speaking of Gibson he had an okay stat line offensively and on the glass, but he was just destroyed by Randolph defensively. Gibson still looked okay to me though. Several of the fouls he was called for were straight BS, and much of Randolphs work was done in transition. Much of Randolph's success appeared to be great offense rather than poor defense.





> James Augustine had a great stat line shooting 10 of 11 from the field, however most of his attempts were of the garbage type variety or attempts where another player created the shot for him by drawing his man away. Still, even though his baskets weren't coming from set offense he was playing hard and effectively on the court.


Augustine can finish around the basket. Would be a nice bench player to have with the passing of JJ and Rose and even Hinrich.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

They play Milwaukee at 5 pm today. The Bucks are 3-0.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Interesting, Julius Hodge wasn't listed with the team last night. 

Roberson is a shooter, but he looked bad last night. He was 3-13. He did, however, make 2 threes in 5 attempts.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Are there any recorded archives of yesterday's game, or is anything going to be streaming for today's game?


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

15-17 bucks with 2:50 left in the first.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

little bit I've seen so far, couple blocks & a jumper from the free throw line for Taj. nelson drove & lost it. got it back for the layin. Bulls having trouble cleaning up long rebounds after bucks misses.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Bulls were down by 5 or 6. now back within 1. 19-20 bucks. Lot of subs in.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

looks like they're using johnson as a guard.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Johnson drives, runs over a guy, gets the foul called. Makes 1/2. I think we're tied after 1, but they're not showing the score now.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Taurean green with a long 3


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Basket stuck on top of the backboard. johnson jumped up grabbed the frame, did a pull up and reached poked it out! Pretty strong & long


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

It appears that drafting Johnson shows how much PaxGar missed Nocioni. I'm seeing a lot of Chapu in Johnson's game so far.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Green drives around his guy pulls up & hits.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Tied 27-27, 7:14 left in the 2nd


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

looks like a pick up game all of a sudden. Bulls can"t stop anyone. 33-32 bucks


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

I think that was Taj again with a 10-15 footer from the side


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Shipp misses a wide open three. Johnson drives, hangs in the air & draws a foul


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Johnson makes 2 freethrows. Taj fouls a guy on a short jumpshot.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

42-36 bucks with a 2 min left in half. Bulls keep taking shots in close in traffic but can't finish


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Johnson misses a 3. and another. Johnson ahead on the fast break. gets fouled & misses the shot.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Guard brining the ball up (Nelson?) gave the ball up to Johnson before half court for him to try to break down the defense at the end of the half. he almost lost it. Ended up giving it up to someone else for a long missed three.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Looks like Johnson handles the ball well, but I don't think I'd say he has guard skills. Making his freethrows pretty good. They're running their offense thru him alot, but he starts outside alot.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Roberson-nice move gets close to the basket & misses jumper.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Taj strong move inside, gets blocked. Augustine scores. didn't see it.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Johnson drives again, gets fouled & misses the layup. Roberson misses a three. Bucks shooting 54 %. 53-40 bucks, 7:48 left in 3rd


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Alexander blows by Taj outside. left him standing.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Johnson traveling on a spin move inside


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Announcer talking to Bulls assistant. Not sure which one. Said Taj on pace to set record for fouls in a summerleague game. ha ha


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Nelson with a drive and good shot (layup) between 3 defenders.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Taj makes a short turnaround jumper


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

are you catching this through a stream? if so where? i would love to see JJ play..


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Johnson with an airball 3. Johnson throws a quick alleyoop pass, but it hits the rim. Races back & gets a rebound off bucks miss, then loses it dribbling upcourt.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

I paid the 9.99 on NBA.com. looks like they have yesterday's game recorded too.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

60-50 bucks. timeout with 3 min left in 3rd. We can't hit a 3. That's not stopping us from taking them though.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

I think JJ will do alot better with a specific guideline of what he's supposed to do in the game. When to shoot or not. Right now he's the leader. Trying to do everything. Taj looks like he shoots well. Pretty smooth.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Augustine looks solid to me. definitely could be a Brad Miller type. Not spectacular.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Andres Johnson or Josh Nocioni?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

BTW, way to not create a separate thread for summer league games!


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

66-56 end of 3. Assistant the announcer has been talking to is Bernie Bickerstaf. Neither team scoring much the last couple minutes. Bernie said they like Taj.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Taurean green drives around his guy. drops it to augustine for a layup. He looks solid so far. Green that is.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

I think they just said Taj and nelson have 10 or 12 points in the game. JJ has 7.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Green hits from outside again. good shooter.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

JJ drives & gets fouled hard. Makes the layup absorbing the contact.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

JJ's FG looks bad 1-8? What's going on? Joe Alexander giving him hard time?


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

74-64 with 5:32 left in the game. Buck with some good defense. Bulls passng the ball alot, but can't get anyone open. Bucks finally steal it.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

We can't hardly hit an outside shot, so there's nothing inside. I think they're filling the lane with defenders.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Dish to augustine. he misses two attempts at a layup.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

JJ hits a short open jumper. Bulls were within 6, now down 10.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Bucks shooting 50%, Bulls 35%.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

JJ drives in traffic again. gets blocked.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Nelson gets away from his guy & pulls up & hits a short jumper.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Green misses an open corner 3.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

JJ takes to the hole against three defenders. Gets blocked & fouled.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Mbah Moute is a shut down defender, JJ is having a terrible game. Lol @ Gibson with 10 fouls though.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Bulls lose 87-72. I don't think Deng has to worry about JJ taking his starting role. He'll get better, I'm sure, but he's not there yet. Needs to finish better. Him & green were the only offensive threats. Didn't see much on defense from anyone. I guess Augustine played D ok.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

L.Mbah a Moute is the business on defense, this guy has bought into Skiles defense and it has turned him into an all NBA defender... of course he will never get that kind of credit because the NBA feels the need to over exaggerate Lebron's defense so A Moute will never be first team all defense.

I'm pretty damn sure JJ never faced a guy like Captain Luc.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> L.Mbah a Moute is the business on defense, this guy has bought into Skiles defense and it has turned him into an all NBA defender... of course he will never get that kind of credit because the NBA feels the need to over exaggerate Lebron's defense so A Moute will never be first team all defense.
> 
> I'm pretty damn sure JJ never faced a guy like Captain Luc.


I love the moute love, its nice to hear from somewhere outside of milwaukee, he is the best defensive player to put on a bucks jersey since alvin robertson, and I watched him in the span of the season guard, Lebron, Bosh and Andre Miller... now thats versatility


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> I love the moute love, its nice to hear from somewhere outside of milwaukee, he is the best defensive player to put on a bucks jersey since alvin robertson, and I watched him in the span of the season guard, Lebron, Bosh and Andre Miller... now thats versatility


Better hold on to him for a long time because IMO he one of those players who will be so damn underrated that his price will never grow to an absurd amount, hes the goods. Anything you can get out of him on offense is just a plus, now I haven't given up on Joe Alexander but if he fails at least be happy that you guys lucked out on Captain Luc Picard, I know people love to bash Skiles but if Tyrus bought into what Skiles teaches on D I could easily see Tyrus being as good as Luc on D... as is he is not even half the defender.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ok so JJ had one decent game and one bad game so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Doug Thonus write up on game two:

http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/chi...bucks-summer-league-game-2-analysis.html#more



> James Johnson wasn't able to follow up his outstanding first summer league game with a similar caliber second game. He struggled with his perimeter shot missing quite a few jumpers including all four of his three point attempts. He did make up for his poor shooting night by getting to the foul line repeatedly, but often forced the issue when driving which left him turning the ball over six times as well.
> 
> 
> Johnson again seemed to struggle off the ball, at one point, one of his teammates kept screaming for him to cut as he tended to settle in on the perimeter when he didn't have the ball in his hands.





> Taj Gibson struggled mightily again allowing Joe Alexander to have an excellent scoring outing.
> 
> Gibson had another nice day from the field finishing around the basket, but he wasn't generating his own looks and largely was finishing off opportunity baskets. His rebounding was okay with eight boards, but he fouled out of the game which is impressive given that you get ten fouls in summer league. That's 19 fouls over his first two games.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I believe the off-the-ball movement is correctable. I think it's problem for alot of players in summer league because the offense is basically crap; new players trying to mesh together. Even so, I guarantee that off-the-ball movement is critical to NBA success and has been an underrated part of Deng's game. I believe Johnson is more naturally gifted than Deng, but Rose is our playmaker and he must absolutely learn how to do this.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I believe the off-the-ball movement is correctable. *I think it's problem for alot of players in summer league because the offense is basically crap; new players trying to mesh together.* Even so, I guarantee that off-the-ball movement is critical to NBA success and has been an underrated part of Deng's game. I believe Johnson is more naturally gifted than Deng, but Rose is our playmaker and he must absolutely learn how to do this.


I agree with you, add to the fact that our guards have sucked!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls play tonight at 7:30


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Yodurk brings up excellent points that I have been thinking for a while re Deng and Johnson

#1 

Everyone loves to bash Lu and his durability - and particularly since he got that contract and the underwhelming season he had 

But Lu reminds me , to some degree , of Antawn Jamison ...a hybrid forward that is one of _the_ best off the ball movers in the game 

I think this is one of the real strengths of Lu's game and that mid range J where he's on the move and cuts to a spot. 

I do beliieve Lu suffered last year when Derrick was added and ddominating the offense , and where , Derrick has not learnt how to add value to all the weapons he has at his disposal _ as a point guard _ and this includes how to connect with Lu and make him better 

Look at this way ...Lu has his limitations. Lu is a good player but it is unreasonable to expect him to change his game for Derrick. But Derrick is a great point guard in the making and it is encumbent upon him to use the strengths of a limited player like Lu and make them the best they can be in the context of using everything he has at his dispoal

It will come with time hopefully - for both their sakes

#2

JJ is a 3 and I like Lu at the 4 in an off the ball Antawn Jamison type role . You can stil still use JJ as a post up 3 and even Lu has some capacity to develop in a "finesse" post game

If you had a guy like May or Diougo to thicken the forward line , then together with Gray, I think we have enough "post up by committee" options upfront

Using JJ's passing skills at the 3 helps freeing Derrick up to play some more off the ball that the Bulls brass has been seemingly been thinking

#3 

Maybe in this sceanrio we don't need a Boozer and play Deng and Salmons at the foward and bring Johnson along more slowly with a May or Diougo in reserve 

This puts Kirk in at the 2 and probably puts Tyrus on the bubble to get us an improved option at the 2 guard ...rather than this itch we can't scratch type thing that we have been struggling with ever since Eddy Curry left - which is to get us a go to guy upfront ( offensively )


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Watching the Bulls guards in game three is brutal. Just brutal. Green missed a three at the top of the key, an air ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The game is very hard to watch.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson has 5 assists at halftime. He started at pf this game. 

Bulls ahead 40-31


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Bulls up 40-31 at the half. Looks like they came to life a little bit. couple steals & fast breaks.


----------



## egang (May 24, 2006)

Bulls up 63-56 after 3rd period. Green looks like he can play a little. Wonder how tall he is. Looks to be a bit taller than Roberson.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Some good passing from Johnson tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game 4, 16-12 knicks. Johnson 0-2. Bulls 27%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The stream is awful


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Augustine 2-5 for 4 pts 4 rebs in just over 8 minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brandon Costner with the dunk and was fouled. It was a fast break.Has 6 pts in 6 minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow Costner just hit a three. has 12 pts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

LOL a knicks guard just went over and back. Bulls ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 1, 21-18 Bulls. Went on a 9-0 run to take the lead.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson, 8 minutes, 0-4, (0-2 in 3's) no boards or assists.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

God a blown ali-oop. Wasn't even close.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson gets on the board with a ft


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nelson just drove through all of the knick players for a layup attempt and he was way too strong. Off of the backboard, never touched the rim.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson from the top of key, drives in for the layup attempt, blocked


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TO, 27-24 knicks. Bulls shooting 27%. 

Johnson 0-6.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Roberson for two on a fb after a nelson steal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson rebounds, drives the floor for a layup attempt, was fouled.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A jumper by Johnson was in and out, at least he is getting close.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nelson on the break, passes to Roberson for the layup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Augustine missed a left handed hook shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Roberson dribbles into two guys and lost the ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Roberson drills a long three.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson first half stats:

16:42,* 0-9,* 0-3 threes, 3-4 fts, 3 rebs, 0 assists, 3 fouls, 1 turnover.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Roberson/costner with a pick and roll, Roberson throws the ball away


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice shot by Biggs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson drives from the left side and dunks with two hands.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice! Johnson rebounds drives the court, jumps up at the top of the lane and hits Nelson for the layup!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nelson comes right back and hits JJ for the Dunk! Now JJ is clicking.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson shoots from the middle of the key for two and fouled.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Douglas steals the ball from Nelson and drives in for two. 52-48 Knicks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice three by JJ. He now has 13


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Roberson with a 3 from the side, barely hits iron.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson walked, went down court and fouled a three pt shooter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice tip in by Luke Zeller after a Nelson miss.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice pass by JJ for the assist


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

After 3 67-60 Knicks. 

Johnson drove through the lane and hits the short bank shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ 15 pts, 5-15, 4 boards, 2 assists, 1 block.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ misses a cross over jump shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lob to Johnson, he misses a short shot but was fouled. hits first ft and second.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

costner with the long 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:48 left in game, 76-70 knicks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ drives from the left side, misses a close shot, but was fouled.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Roberson misses a 3 JJ saves, costner for three!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice cross over for the reverse layup for JJ!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

86-83 Bulls on a 15-3 run


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice drive by Nelson for the layup


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win 90-84. 

JJ 35:28, 6-17, 1-4 in threes. 7-9 fts. 6 rebs, 3 assists, 7 fouls, 3 TO, 2 blocks, 20 pts

Second half he was 6-8.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Hot diggity!

Seems to have gotten over that scoring slump!

Sounds like a nice game, specially in the second half.

No Gibson?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> Hot diggity!
> 
> Seems to have gotten over that scoring slump!
> 
> ...


No he didnt play. Costner did a nice job. He had 21.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

"If you build it they will come," Costner?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Here is a good question, did James Agustine's play warrant a 10 day contract? The man has been the best player on this bulls summer league, shooting 74% in 4 games and averaging close to a double a double.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Here is a good question, did James Agustine's play warrant a 10 day contract? The man has been the best player on this bulls summer league, shooting 74% in 4 games and averaging close to a double a double.


He can score in close. However, Gray has bulk and he too can score from in close. That being said, if we run as the summer team is, then Augustine would be an ideal guy to have as the 3rd or 4th center.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> He can score in close. However, Gray has bulk and he too can score from in close. That being said, if we run as the summer team is, then Augustine would be an ideal guy to have as the 3rd or 4th center.


Gray does has the size but man oh man thats all hes got, hes so damn slow.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Whether it's Gray or Augustine, the point is that neither one would be counted on for minutes. So, which one is more handy for the occasional mismatch? IMO, Gray is the no-brainer because he is the biggest guy on our team, and we need that for when we're getting mandhandled on certain nights by big opponents. Augustine is a smallish center (only 6'9 as measured pre-draft) and is not great insurance for those mismatch problems.

The Bulls are already skinny on the frontline, I feel like we need Gray to offset that, slow as he may be.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Gray does has the size but man oh man thats all hes got, hes so damn slow.


Ditto that! For sure.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2009/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520900051

Bulls finish the summer league with a winning record, 3-2.

Nice solid line by JJ on the Bulls' last summer league game, 18 pts on 6-12 FG, 6-7 FT and 0-1 3FG, 7 reb, 4 ast, 2TO and 5 fouls. JJ's summer league to me is satisfying in overall. Next thing to do for him is to get in NBA shape.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> http://www.nba.com/summerleague2009/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520900051
> 
> Bulls finish the summer league with a winning record, 3-2.
> 
> Nice solid line by JJ on the Bulls' last summer league game, 18 pts on 6-12 FG, 6-7 FT and 0-1 3FG, 7 reb, 4 ast, 2TO and 5 fouls. JJ's summer league to me is satisfying in overall. Next thing to do for him is to get in NBA shape.


Most of his points came in the second half. He ws 1-6 in first half.


----------

